# Lower Leg/Ankle Pain When Posting



## HalleysHorses1203 (2 mo ago)

Hello!

I had my first riding lesson in a few months this weekend, and im having an issue where my right ankle/lower calf gets very sore. I remember this being an issue when I was riding last spring as well. It gets worse when im posting, but its like the muscle or tendon that goes from the outside of my ankle to my calf gets very tight and then my ankle goes floppy.

I rode western this time, but last time I rode english and had the same problem. Lowering that stirrup does seem to help though.

Anyone else dealt with this? Any suggestions for exercises or stretches I can do?


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m assuming lack of muscle, or strength. That’s what use to happen to me, it’ll take time for your lower leg to get muscle and be stronger.. 
For me, it was when I point my toes up instead of in, and think about hugging the horse with your calf or wrapping your calf around the horse which helped me


----------



## HalleysHorses1203 (2 mo ago)

baysfordays said:


> I’m assuming lack of muscle, or strength. That’s what use to happen to me, it’ll take time for your lower leg to get muscle and be stronger..
> For me, it was when I point my toes up instead of in, and think about hugging the horse with your calf or wrapping your calf around the horse which helped me


Pointing my toes in seems to make it worse, its like my ankle starts rolling!

Im gonna start adding some calf raises to my usual work out and see if that helps


----------



## jast (May 23, 2021)

If it goes floppy then I’d wrap it snug in an ace bandage or similar. My ankles have gotten _terrible_ with age and I can’t ride more than 30 minutes before my left ankle just gives out completely (I’m guessing fatigue). My doctor told me that some of us just don’t have good ankles. You can try exercises at home to strengthen them - they actually made things worse for me and I quit when my ankle gave out walking down the stairs (and I fell the rest of the way down) but it’s always worth a try!

ETA: I wrap both of my ankles under my boots and it’s helped tremendously. I also got a sturdier brace to use for in-hand work ‘cause running in sand = instant ankle roll lol.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

There is a variety of different ankle exercises you can do with exercise bungees. I'd look up on YouTube for a tutorial aimed at ankle strength. I got a big list to so from my doctor after rolling my ankle and breaking my foot a second time.

Also, the concept that a riders heels must be jammed down is not correct riding and harmful. If your instructor is insisting on heels down, heels down, heels down, you will continue to tear your ankles up. When I switched from huntseat equitation to dressage, I was taught to ride with my feet more level and ankles relaxed - the hip, knee, and ankle pain I've experienced for years while riding is almost non-existent now.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

HalleysHorses1203 said:


> Pointing my toes in seems to make it worse, its like my ankle starts rolling!
> 
> Im gonna start adding some calf raises to my usual work out and see if that helps


Then it’s probably just lack of muscle! It’ll get better over time


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Too add on to what I said- My ankles got messed up when I was around 11 which was really painful especially riding but it was when my stirrups were too short..I had to do ankle exercises.
so all during when having lessons it was so painful and I had to ask the trainer for breaks, it eventually got better once I switched trainers who actually taught me the correct way of holding my leg/lower leg.
still to this day if I don’t ride for a very long time and then start riding again, my ankle will just flop so I totally know the feeling, and I don’t totally know what to tell you because mine just got stronger over time.
Also my trainer always recommended to stretch in the whole leg, and really stretch through the thigh and the lower leg which also helped my lower leg and relaxing in the heel. 
Sorry for the long story!!

switching to a saddle that I fit in and stirrup leathers that are my length It was a lot more comfortable and easier to “control” my lower leg/ankle and i saw improvement quickly in my muscle years ago.

also I know flex stirrups help a lot so I recommend those.
too short of stirrups effect it..

Like said above ^^ I use to wear ace bandages for a long time, but I can’t fit my foot into a boot with one of them which is a down side


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it takes time to build up the muscles on the outside of your calf, and the front of it. Yours might be particularly weak. 
one thing that can help is to get wedges to put in the irons at are higher on the outside (under your little toe side of your foot) than on the inside. I fashioned my own. But, if you are riding at a school, you may not be able to adapt their saddles.
here's one you can buy cheap:









Waldhausen Wedge Stirrup Pads


Waldhausen Wedge Stirrup Pads at Mary's are rubber stirrup iron treads angled to promote better foot position. Get details here!




marystack.com


----------

